# NC State Bills, HB 269 and HB 270



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Please contact your State Representatives asap regarding these bills!

These allow for concealed carry in parks (HB269) and concealed carry in restaurants that serve alcohol (HB270).

Link: http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?id=4604

The House Judiciary III Committee meets at 10am Thursday.

http://www.ncleg.net/gascripts/Comm...iewCommittee&sActionDetails=House Standing_31

Update: As of 3PM HB269 was withdrawn by sponsors and HB270 has been handed off to a sub committee of JIII.


----------



## Doorman (Jan 29, 2009)

Has anyone heard if the bills have passed the Judiciary Committee?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just had this forwarded to me by a fellow NC gun owner:



> Dear Mr. ______,
> Thank you for your email regarding the two gun bills. HB 269 was pulled from the committee last week to add state parks onto the bill. The bill sponsor did not realize it had been left out. I am sure we will debate it in the coming week. We did hear 270 and I spoke in favor of the bill in committee. I have a concealed carry permit myself and believe in my right to defend myself. This bill was sent to a subcommittee and I will support it when it returns to committee.
> I appreciate your taking the time to let me know of your support of these bills. I encourage you to tell others to write their legislators with their support as they are going to face some pretty stiff opposition.
> If my office can ever be of service to you, please don't hesitate to contact me.
> ...


These bills are still active...if you haven't showed your support, please do it asap.

H269: 
02/23/2009 House Filed
02/24/2009 House Passed 1st Reading
02/24/2009 House Ref to the Com on Judiciary III, if favorable, Environment and Natural Resources

H270 (S235):

H270
02/23/2009 House Filed
02/24/2009 House Passed 1st Reading
02/24/2009 House Ref to the Com on Judiciary III, if favorable, Commerce, Small Business, and Entrepreneurship

S235
02/18/2009 Senate Filed
02/19/2009 Senate Ref To Com On Judiciary I


----------

